# Sony Michel injured



## Horns (Jul 4, 2016)

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...arm-for-tb-sony-michel-full-recovery-expected


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2016)

Not good.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2016)

That was the last thing we needed.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2016)

Would like to get thru one summer without bad news.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 4, 2016)

He'll be fine


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks Dr Buck, we need him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 4, 2016)

Who needs Michel when you have Eason?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Who needs Michel when you have Eason?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 4, 2016)

It was his turn.  First Keith Marshall, then Gurley, then Chubb, now Michel.  Broken forearm means fumbles.


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 4, 2016)

UGA will be fine.  Pittman's offensive line will make holes for Holyfield, Herrien, Wilson, Douglas, and oh a guy named Nick Chubb.  I say Chubb is ready for NC in limited use and Michel will be ready by the 2nd or 3rd game, maybe sooner.  Alabama's RB broke his arm and played a couple of weeks later.  Many are out there saying he is an idiot for risking it by riding an ATV, but I say let kids be kids, he gives up a lot to be a football player and they deserve to be a kid.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Who needs Michel when you have Eason?



Kind of what I was thinking.... With Kirby and Eason we could put our punter/QB at Tb and win....


----------



## riprap (Jul 4, 2016)

Wait till next year...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2016)

riprap said:


> Wait till next year...



slayer says it will be this year; so does elfiiiiiii


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 5, 2016)

Nope, not good at all but we'll be fine and the Dawgs will be ready for N Carolina. UGA has more talent than Carolina and they are worse off at QB then we are. Carolina will not be the team they were last year. Marquise Williams is gone and so is that duel threat.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 5, 2016)

He will be fine, but I doubt he will be ready for the starter.  Can't tell though, they have bone growth stimulators that really speed up the process.


----------



## Horns (Jul 5, 2016)

2 months to heal plus he can wear a cast. I think he will be ready


----------



## Scott G (Jul 5, 2016)

Horns said:


> 2 months to heal plus he can wear a cast. I think he will be ready



This. It is a broken fore arm. Doesn't seem like something that would require 8+ weeks of healing.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 5, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Kind of what I was thinking.... With Kirby and Eason we could put our punter/QB at Tb and win....



That's right.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer says it will be this year; so does elfiiiiiii



You thought I would take the bait but I didn't. Thug.

In other news today this is bad news.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 6, 2016)

Horns said:


> 2 months to heal plus he can wear a cast. I think he will be ready



According to AJC article this morning, He's expecting to play with a soft cast in the opener. Per the doctors expectations


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> UGA will be fine.  Pittman's offensive line will make holes for Holyfield, Herrien, Wilson, Douglas, and oh a guy named Nick Chubb.  I say Chubb is ready for NC in limited use and Michel will be ready by the 2nd or 3rd game, maybe sooner.  Alabama's RB broke his arm and played a couple of weeks later.  Many are out there saying he is an idiot for risking it by riding an ATV, but I say let kids be kids, he gives up a lot to be a football player and they deserve to be a kid.



Yep, you are correct. 

The Dawgnation has to dump the idea of one man down and we're toast. There's a new sheriff in town and he knows how to develop and use the depth of talent available. 

UGA will do just fine, and Sony will be back this season.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, you are correct.
> 
> The Dawgnation has to dump the idea of one man down and we're toast. There's a new sheriff in town and he knows how to develop and use the depth of talent available.
> 
> UGA will do just fine, and Sony will be back this season.



Maybe, maybe not. We have had a big hole at QB for a long time. Errybody knows our passing attack is weak and it's going to mostly be the backs carrying the rock. They can almost phone in their defense.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Maybe, maybe not. We have had a big hole at QB for a long time. Errybody knows our passing attack is weak and it's going to mostly be the backs carrying the rock. They can almost phone in their defense.



You had a bigger hole at the Head Coach position, it's just that nobody wanted to admit it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Maybe, maybe not. We have had a big hole at QB for a long time. Errybody knows our passing attack is weak and it's going to mostly be the backs carrying the rock. They can almost phone in their defense.



But... But.. We have the "Savior".. He has already been spotted walking on water in Athens..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> But... But.. We have the "Savior".. He has already been spotted walking on water in Athens..



No, you've got his prodigy child. The savior is still in T-town.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You had a bigger hole at the Head Coach position, it's just that nobody wanted to admit it.



The coach don't play the game. The players do.


----------



## riprap (Jul 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You had a bigger hole at the Head Coach position, it's just that nobody wanted to admit it.



He had a lot of bad luck...

I'm glad the "good man" is down in Miami getting those guys ready to "get after it and finish the drill" while Kirby is getting the players ready to play football.


----------



## riprap (Jul 6, 2016)

Hopefully Sony won't have to worry about getting his cast wet jumping off the high dive.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2016)

There were a bunch of people on here calling for CMR's head.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 6, 2016)

riprap said:


> Hopefully Sony won't have to worry about getting his cast wet jumping off the high dive.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The coach don't play the game. The players do.



Anything to make you feel better.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> There were a bunch of people on here calling for CMR's head.



You don't say... Which years?? I've only seen a few dozen threads about it over the years..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 6, 2016)

the dogs win it all this year (slayer and elfiiii , 3/26/16. ).


----------



## elfiii (Jul 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the dogs win it all this year (slayer and elfiiii , 3/26/16. ).



That's a Slayer quote, not an elfiii quote. I am an Dooley afficiando - we ain't worth crap and the other team is always better. We just need to stay in it to the end of the 4th quarter and have a chance to win the game with a field goal from the 30.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 6, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> UGA will be fine.  Pittman's offensive line will make holes for Holyfield, Herrien, Wilson, Douglas, and oh a guy named Nick Chubb.  I say Chubb is ready for NC in limited use and Michel will be ready by the 2nd or 3rd game, maybe sooner.  Alabama's RB broke his arm and played a couple of weeks later.  Many are out there saying he is an idiot for risking it by riding an ATV, but I say let kids be kids, he gives up a lot to be a football player and they deserve to be a kid.[/QUOTe
> 
> Totally agree about not giving him any grief for the injury.  Injuries, not matter how they occur, are always easier to swallow than suspensions.  Have to disagree about your other point.  A player as versatile as Michel will always be missed.  And one thing we have known about Michel from day one, is he was college ready.  Not sure about the others you named.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2016)

Elfii if the Vols want to know what you think they will tell you.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 6, 2016)

Surely he will be ready for week 1. I used to watch nfl films as a kid and always saw guys with arms in cast and hands and they played fine. With today's tech surely a simple broke arm won't slow em down.


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 6, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Totally agree about not giving him any grief for the injury.  Injuries, not matter how they occur, are always easier to swallow than suspensions.  Have to disagree about your other point.  A player as versatile as Michel will always be missed.  And one thing we have known about Michel from day one, is he was college ready.  Not sure about the others you named.



Douglas will be solid no matter what, and RB is one of the easiest positions for a freshman to catch on.  The biggest adjustment is run blocking and Holyfield and Herrien are big boys who should get that part.  I also forgot about Crowder, he is a redshirt freshman who has shown promise.  I believe Chubb will go against NC and so will Michel.  Chaney's use of the TE's will help the running game because the LB's have to respect them slipping behind them in zone coverage.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 7, 2016)

The rock will be carried against NC, that is my guarantee.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> The rock will be carried against NC, that is my guarantee.



It better. Tarheels suck.

Now, where did I put that thread?


----------



## elfiii (Jul 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It better. Tarheels suck.
> 
> Now, where did I put that thread?



Tarheels do suck but they have a better than average football team. They will be motivated to beat us too.


----------



## Scott G (Jul 7, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Chaney's use of the TE's will help the running game because the LB's have to respect them slipping behind them in zone coverage.



This is one thing I was most impressed with in the spring game. Over the years there has been so much talent at TE and we rarely use them. But, without looking at stats, I'd assume the TE core caught more passes and had more yards than the WR core in the spring game.


----------

